# Should you cut before adult coat comes in?



## Dexter1011

I took Dexter for his first full groom today as he is resembling a yetti when I got to the groomers she said she would advise waiting until he was older to do a full cut as his adult coat is not through. She trimmed his face and feet, shaved underneath, clipped his nails and did ears and washed and dried him. I just wondered if anybody else had been told this as when I asked what age he would need his body cut she said maybe around 11 months. As I am booked to do the grooming course in March and now wondered if I should cut him on the course and if so whether this would effect his adult coat.

Has anybody else been told this?

Alison


----------



## embee

I ran the clippers over Remy today with a number 8 comb (1 inch) just to take the tips off and also to get her used to the clippers. My eldest boy was very encouraging and yelled 'OMG don't ruin her' as I wielded the clippers and was just about to start. I'll try and post a couple of pics tomorrow so you can see how she looks  Personally I wouldn't leave it until 11 months as the adult coat will be through by then and they then may be telling you he's too matted and will need clipping right back - I prefer the 'little and often' approach.


----------



## Janev1000

I agree with Mandy that little and often must surely be better than waiting for the adult coat to matt into an extra long puppy coat. Biscuit is only 5 months but had a woolly 3" coat that has just been trimmed to 1.5". I do prefer it longer but didn't want to risk letting it get to 4" and then having to have it taken right back when the adult coat came in. 

Would love to see Remy's coat clipping pics!


----------



## lizzysmudge

I have literally just had smudge trimmed today all over, her coat was a good 3 inches, and she just looked unloved and unkept. However much I brushed her. I think it is the right thing to get them trimmed regularly. My groomer said not before about 5 months as she felt just the whole grooming parlour could be a bit traumatic! Having said that she said smudge was brill and just adorable! What a proud mummy I was!! She looks absolutely adorable, just can't stop cuddling her, she is so so cute! So another thing experienced by my wonderful puppy, tick. I really don't see how having her fur cut now could possibly have a deteramental effect on the adult coat at all. Hope that helped


----------



## lady amanda

I agree with Mandy too....at six months lady started to Matt....so had we waited till 11 months it would have been one giant matt


----------



## JulesB

Betty has been going to the groomers since she was 5 months or so and each time was just tidied up, even her body, just to ensure she was confident going to the groomers and keep her coat matt free.


----------



## JoJo

6 months old is what I always go by .. Picnic is needing a trim but I am just enjoying the fullness of her coat for a little longer as it is matt-free and so gorgeous ... have trimmed her undercarriage short though


----------



## anndante

Polly going for her first one tomorrow, at 8 months, so will see what the chap says. He sounds very nice. Fingers crossed!


----------



## calli.h

We took Arthur at 6 months and the groomer did exactly the same - trimmed face, feet, nether regions and said to wait until Arthurs coat came in - I actually wanted him to take a little more off his undercarriage which he didnt touch - however I wasnt happy with how Arthur looked facewise and wont be using him again.

I am tempted to get clippers and have a go at his coat myself as I want to keep him shaggy looking, luckily he isnt starting to matt yet. The groomer did say that Arthur would get a really thick coat as his mum was a red spaniel who have heavy coats(?). I have already accepted he will probably need a BIG cut in the spring to keep him cool in the summer(


----------



## JoJo

anndante said:


> Polly going for her first one tomorrow, at 8 months, so will see what the chap says. He sounds very nice. Fingers crossed!


Hope the trim goes well tomorrow.... we will be waiting for photo updates


----------



## S.Claire

Nacho had a full groom at 6 months. He is due another one next month. His adult fur hasn't been affected at all xx


----------



## embee

Janev1000 said:


> Would love to see Remy's coat clipping pics!


This is Remy after a first all over clip with a 1 inch comb attachment. Her face has just been tidied with thinning scissors to keep a 'scruffy' puppy look.


----------



## lady amanda

Oh Remy looks GORGEOUS!!! and I love that she is at the same spot in your house as Flo when you put her pics up....they must love that window! 
OH REMY! you look so cuddly!!!


----------



## embee

lady amanda said:


> ....they must love that window!


It's one of the only places I ever seem to get the right light to show the colour properly and Remy will stand still long enough to get a decent photo as she is looking longingly at Flo in the garden and wants to go out and play  Any sign of a number two for you yet?


----------



## lady amanda

hahha nope...the breeder that we have been looking at has just had two litters, and neither litter had what my husband wants...he is dying for a chocolate. So no number two yet...she is expecting a thrid litter...but it doesn't look like there will be a chocolate unless there is a gradfateher gene that comes through...so still waiting on number two.

Two is easy right!!


----------



## embee

lady amanda said:


> Two is easy right!!


Easy Peasy...


----------



## Mogdog

Their coats do vary. My two had first grooms at 7 months. This was a little late with Maisie as her coat was quite badly matted in places (her sides) and those parts had to be cut shorter creating rather a strange two-tone effect!

Bess had a light scissor trim at 7 months - she had no mats on her body (just small ones behind ears which could easily be cut out). The groomer said her adult coat was coming in and showed me she had longer parts (puppy coat) and slightly shorter (adult). I decided it was better to trim before mats set in, making it more manageable, though her loose waves are easier than Maisie's curls anyway.

So there's no hard and fast rule, it's up to you really, but I think it's best to do it before they desparately need it because of mats.


----------



## JoJo

Mandy ... Lovely Remy trim .... just looks likes Flo's double .. wonderful 

Mo .. a choccy poo on hubby's wish list  oh yes how gorgeous ..

I must admit I have 2 on my wish list .. a choccy (no surprise there then) and a red/apricot ... I know I am soooo naughty but sometimes nice too ..


----------



## Abbeysmum

Abbie had her first cut last week. Her fur was about 3-4 inches long on her back and was just starting to get knots behind her ears. She looks great although having had a groomer come to our home and watching the whole process, I am very tempted to have a go myself next time. She looks lovely but the grooming was more like you would snip and shape a hedge so I'm sure I could do that!!! Although I tried to keep her hair out of her eyes by regularly trimming it I am much happier now she has had a proper cut. She actually had 2 full-sized eyes under that hair! Took a while to get used to her appearing to have a longer muzzle though, but she can carry it off, she is SOOOO cute!


----------



## Abbeysmum

Mandy, Remy looks gorgeous. Cockapoos are truly the cutest dogs around!!


----------



## embee

JoJo said:


> Mandy ... Lovely Remy trim .... just looks likes Flo's double .. wonderful


Have you taken the plunge and trimmed Picnic yet?


----------



## JoJo

No.. I can’t do it Mandy .. saying that I have trimmed her undercarriage .. a JoJo hygiene trim I call it, basically an inch long on her belly and private parts  ... oh and a little fringe and around the eye trim ... but generally she is a full and fluffy ball .. must take some photos this week as her wavy coat is so pretty, but the last photos I took she had just had a bath and was far too soft and fluffy .. I just adore her colouring, I spend far too much time stroking and parting her coat to see the different colours


----------



## Clairasol

Mandy, do you do grooming for other people's poo's by any chance? (I would obviously pay you...) Archie is in desperate need of a trim and I am putting off taking him anywhere as yet as I'm too scared of what they'll do. He's like Remy and that he just needs his puppy fur trimmed but I don't want it too drastic. Remy looks totally gorgeous. I would trust you as you know the 'poo coat, and look'!


----------



## Janev1000

Mandy - Remy looks fantastic and that is what I will do in future. Just keep on top of it. No way is anyone ever going to touch Biscuit's face again!! When her adult coat comes in, can you just carry on trimming off 1" every time it needs it? I'm going to have to invest in the right equipment but it will be so worth it - especially if we get another poo!

Remy is a lovely colour. Do you know what colours are in her dad's lines? I think to keep the apricot colour there needs to be some chocolate in there to help keep the colour and no silvers as this contributes to the fading? Biscuit's apricot on his body hasn't faded at all and he has quite a lot of choccie and black on his cockapoo mum's side. I would like a dark apricot/red/golden brown next time - a leggy girl to keep Biccy on his toes!!


----------



## embee

Clairasol said:


> Mandy, do you do grooming for other people's poo's by any chance? (I would obviously pay you...) Archie is in desperate need of a trim and I am putting off taking him anywhere as yet as I'm too scared of what they'll do. He's like Remy and that he just needs his puppy fur trimmed but I don't want it too drastic. Remy looks totally gorgeous. I would trust you as you know the 'poo coat, and look'!


I'd tidy him up for free and show you what to do if you trust me  I learnt by having someone who home groomed her Wheatens show me what to do. It's quite straightforward but it does give you more confidence if you have someone to show you. PM and let me know where you are.


----------



## Janev1000

Mandy - I just read on another thread - and had forgotten - that Remy & Flo share the same dad. Do you think Remy is staying darker because of her mum's colour - such a beautiful colour - I've seen her on your blog which is fantastic by the way!


----------



## embee

Janev1000 said:


> Mandy - Remy looks fantastic and that is what I will do in future. Just keep on top of it. No way is anyone ever going to touch Biscuit's face again!! When her adult coat comes in, can you just carry on trimming off 1" every time it needs it? I'm going to have to invest in the right equipment but it will be so worth it - especially if we get another poo!
> 
> Remy is a lovely colour. Do you know what colours are in her dad's lines? I think to keep the apricot colour there needs to be some chocolate in there to help keep the colour and no silvers as this contributes to the fading? Biscuit's apricot on his body hasn't faded at all and he has quite a lot of choccie and black on his cockapoo mum's side. I would like a dark apricot/red/golden brown next time - a leggy girl to keep Biccy on his toes!!


Keeping the face tidy is easy and it's the look of the face that is important. I cut Remy's face in a way that suits who she is if you know what I mean. If I ever go to a groomer I'd say trim all over BUT DON'T TOUCH THE FACE . I'll post before and afters of Flo's first groom later and you'll see why I took up home grooming 

Remy's dad is Jasper, an apricot mini poodle, and he has very strong red/apricot lines from poodle kennels that specialise in reds so he always throws apricots and reds even with black cockers. You can see him here http://www.embees-cockapoos.co.uk/1/post/2011/08/remy-has-arrived.html


----------



## embee

Janev1000 said:


> Mandy - I just read on another thread - and had forgotten - that Remy & Flo share the same dad. Do you think Remy is staying darker because of her mum's colour - such a beautiful colour - I've seen her on your blog which is fantastic by the way!


Pleased you like the blog as I really enjoy doing it.

Remy is staying more on the red/dark side of apricot and has a strong deep colour coming through but others from her litter and some of the previous litter are a lighter apricot like Flo. If you look at this post you'll see she was always darker. She is the one second from right http://www.embees-cockapoos.co.uk/1/post/2011/08/remy-has-arrived.html

Apologies Alison as I feel like I've hijacked your thread.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Alison, when I was setting up the grooming course at Merrist Wood I told Dinah that many of the dogs coming were Summer born 2011. I thought she would arrange it for when they would be about a year old. She actually counted out the months and said it was vital to get everyone in just before the adult coat comes through because that was the best time to be completely on top of the coat. I had heard that you should not cut the coat before six months but have not ever heard that they should not be cut before the adult coat is through. It may well be the case with certain breeds .....but I'm not sure about Cockapoos.

Karen xx


----------



## Pollypiglet

Hattie off for first trim tomorrow(Thurs used to conform to trimming reigimes with horses ie should not clip at certain times of year now clip if needed. Will do same with Hattie.) We will see how she copes but I think I would rather be able to rub her down than bath her much as I would love a full hairy coat I am not committed enough to keep it groomed!


----------



## embee

Cockapoodledoo said:


> I had heard that you should not cut the coat before six months but have not ever heard that they should not be cut before the adult coat is through. Karen xx


Karen - have you done anything with Basil yet?


----------



## Janev1000

embee said:


> Keeping the face tidy is easy and it's the look of the face that is important. I cut Remy's face in a way that suits who she is if you know what I mean. If I ever go to a groomer I'd say trim all over BUT DON'T TOUCH THE FACE . I'll post before and afters of Flo's first groom later and you'll see why I took up home grooming


Thanks Mandy - great info as usual! I think the groomer had a hearing problem as I told her NOT TO TOUCH HIS FACE on both Sat (when she messed up the appt) and Sunday! Would be interested to see your pics of Flo

I've also heard people say not to cut before 6 months but does anyone know the reason why and what, if any, effect it has on its coat? Biscuit's coat certainly looks curlier now its been cut than when it was first growing. I've read it can be from 5-6 months but some cockapoos grow longer and are thicker than others so I think it should be when you think it needs a tidy up and how you are managing to keep on top of it.


----------



## Dexter1011

Hi, thanks for all your comments. When I took Dexter there first she did expect he would need a full trim after 6 months but on looking at him has changed her mind. Maybe I will take him to another groomer and see what they suggest although I did trust what she said and she did say I was doing well with his coat as he was matt free. Although his hair is longish he has been easy to brush and his hair is very soft and wavy.


----------

